# Rad gardening folks in the Bay Area!



## coconutmilkshakes (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey all y'all. First off, I used to be soymilkshakes but my account got all wonky so I made this (slightly) new user name. So, hi hi, 'tis good to be back.

Anywho. My house in West Oakland is starting up a backyard garden which will extend into an abandoned lot behind our yard (got owner permission an' everythang). If all goes to plan, the lot gardens will eventually be open to the public to grow food.

Where you rad folks come in: We're having a Garden Day with food, fun, productivity, gettin' shit done. It's on November 2nd, all day. Help annihilate our grass, make compost heaps, smash concrete, build things, learn how to make tree hammocks, dance around and play.
Bring any kind of food, creativity, expertise ya got. This is about making friends and fun as much as recruiting people to help with our project.


PM me if yer interested and I'll letcha know where it's at.


----------



## motherslug (Nov 4, 2009)

word. well. i'm afraid i didn't make it out west that soon. but i will one day. when that day comes i'd love to help out with whatever needs to happen at this garden, or just hang out.


----------



## oldmanLee (Nov 4, 2009)

DAMN! Now that's the sort of direct action that shake up the status qou and makes people that want to effect change appealing!My hat's off to you,coconut;did a bit of gurrilla gardening in my day,and wish nothing but your sucess(but watch out for those damned west coast bannana slugs!damned things have made it to here in the east!).

WHOOPS!!!!!!!NO OFFENCE INTENDED,MOTHERSLUG!


----------



## arice (Nov 6, 2009)

I would have loved to come help out!


----------



## bikegeek666 (Nov 11, 2009)

hey, i'm still here in the bay area. not on the site as much anymore, though. pm me about this, it's something i'd want to be involved with.


----------



## sprout (Nov 11, 2009)

Jealous. I wish I could afford a space to make that happen here in LA.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey!
so how goes it with the gardening? how are things coming along? sounds fucking awesome...wish there'd been something like this happening when i lived there.  Do you think you could post some pics of the progress? i'd absolutely love to see them.
There are some people here (on Oahu) on the north shore who are starting a community based volunteer run farm with the land they have...it's still in the beginning phases but the idea is to have people come volunteer and help grow food on their land and then distribute the produce when harvested for low-income families at little to no cost!! 
i think it's great idea...cause most of the soup kitchens/pantries i've been to often times don't have the greatest or healthiest of foods (altho they mean well).....so why not take what mother earth provides and offers us and feed people with fresh organic food straight from the ground at the same time educating and empowering people to live more wholesome lives. 
Blessings to you and best wishes!
happy planting


----------

